# Aion + Vista xx bit oder Win 7 = ?



## Krossfire (10. September 2009)

So ich möcht mal hier eine Beobachtung schreiben die mir zu denken gbt.

Folgender Sachverhalt:

Kumpel aktuelle Hardware + Vista 64 Ultimate div. andere Games Programme usw. laufen alle super nur Aion nicht.
ca. alle 45 Minuten Fehler Aionclient funzt net mehr muß geschlossen werden, dazu ein wechsel Aion Desktop Desktop Aion = Absturz.


Ich selber 2 Jahre alte Hardware + xp SP3 = Aion rennt und rennt und rennt nicht eine Fehlermeldung....taskwechsel ohne Probs möglich sogar andere Programme starten kein Ding.

So habe dann mal Vista 64 Ultimate gebootet (nicht wundern habe ein 3 fach Multibetriebssystem) und wollte Aion installieren......nach 20 Minuten hab ich es aufgegeben nach zich Fehlermeldungen aller Art.
Jetzt auf Win 7 64 bit gebootet Aion startet (dauert aber ewig) nach 10 Minuten Gameguard Error. In den 10 Minuten lief Aion mit gleichen Einstellungen wie unter XP, aber!!!!!!!!! 
Zich Lags stocker und ewiges gerödel der Festplatte.......

Was mich nun zur Überlegung bringt:

Warum läuft ein neues aktuelles Game auf einem OS, das soweit ich sogar meine nicht mehr supportet wird, BESSER und SCHNELLER wie unter einem aktuellem OS?

Das kanns doch net sein?


----------



## Arcanda (10. September 2009)

Krossfire schrieb:


> So ich möcht mal hier eine Beobachtung schreiben die mir zu denken gbt.
> 
> Folgender Sachverhalt:
> 
> ...




hmm bin net so der pc profi aber 64 bit versionen sind doch eig shit für games oder?


----------



## teroa (10. September 2009)

Arcanda schrieb:


> hmm bin net so der pc profi aber 64 bit versionen sind doch eig shit für games oder?



jup so in der art^^ 64 bit ist nur gut wenn mann mehr als 4gb ram betreiben möchte aber braucht eh kein spiel,genauso wie so gut wie fast keine 64bit spiele gibt..
ich hab vista 32 und bei mir lief/läuft es wie schmitz katze...

und dazu das auf win 7 fehler komm sag ich jetzt mal lieber nix......


----------



## AoC.Virtus (10. September 2009)

Arcanda schrieb:


> hmm bin net so der pc profi aber 64 bit versionen sind doch eig shit für games oder?


Und wiso Rennen alle Spiele auf meinem Vista64 Ultimat inkl. 8GB Ram?
Deine Aussage ist keine Aussage !


----------



## Yiraja (10. September 2009)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> Und wiso Rennen alle Spiele auf meinem Vista64 Ultimat inkl. 8GB Ram?
> Deine Aussage ist keine Aussage !



64 bit 6gb ram, die aus meiner legion mit ihrem ach so tollen xp sin nur am abkacken ich hab nich einen error bisher gehabt ...


----------



## Krossfire (10. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> jup so in der art^^ 64 bit ist nur gut wenn mann mehr als 4gb ram betreiben möchte aber braucht eh kein spiel,genauso wie so gut wie fast keine 64bit spiele gibt..
> ich hab vista 32 und bei mir lief/läuft es wie schmitz katze...
> 
> und dazu das auf win 7 fehler komm sag ich jetzt mal lieber nix......



viel Ahnung hast du wohl nicht? oder?


Win 7 ist atm ein aktuelles OS das am 22.10.09 offiziel auf den öffentlichen Markt kommt und atm schon von vielen PC Herstellern vorinstalliert wird.

Dazu kommt warum läuft z.B. WoW auf diesem System (also meinem) besser und schneller unter Win 7 als unter Vista oder XP?

Fakt ist das viele mit Aion Probs unter Vista oder Win 7 egal ob nun 64 oder 32 bit, haben aber fast keine Probs unter XP auftreten.

Sorry aber da hat NCSoft wohl ein wenig geschludert. In der heutigen Zeit erwarte ich das Spiele die neu auf den Markt kommen auch auf aktueller Hard- und Software laufen.

Es kann nicht angehn das man dafür extra alte Software installieren muß damit es Fehlerfrei funzt.

Da derzeit die meisten 2-5 Gig und Mehrkern CPU´s in ihremn Rechner haben kommen ergo nur 64 Bit Betriebssysteme in Frage, aber hier scheint Aion wohl große Probs zu haben.


----------



## teroa (10. September 2009)

Krossfire schrieb:


> viel Ahnung hast du wohl nicht? oder?
> 
> 
> 1.Win 7 ist atm ein aktuelles OS das am 22.10.09 offiziel auf den öffentlichen Markt kommt und atm schon von vielen PC Herstellern vorinstalliert wird.
> ...




1. jo und ich weiß das es nächsten monat rauskommt.....

2.wow ist nen fall für sich, ich hab vista 32 und bei mir läufts auch klasse ...

3.naja in der closed beta gab es ja keine probs

4.jup das stimmt

5..................

6.wieso sollte ich 64 bit nutzen mehrkerne cpu funzt auch problemlos auf 32 bit systemen,mann hat nur einschrenkungen beim ram und zeig mir mal nur 1 spiel was mehr als 2 gb (3,5 unter 32 bit)ram braucht.....


----------



## Enyalios (10. September 2009)

Ich spiele die Beta unter Windows 7 in der 64-bit Version und habe damit keine Probleme. Keine ahnung ob es an den 4GB RAM liegt, denk ich aber eher nicht.

Eventuell doch eine Treibergeschichte an deinem PC?


----------



## Rethelion (10. September 2009)

Arcanda schrieb:


> hmm bin net so der pc profi aber 64 bit versionen sind doch eig shit für games oder?


Das war früher mal so, aber heutzutage gibt es nur noch wenige Programme die nur auf 32Bit laufen.
Ich frag mich eh warum nicht schon komplett auf 64Bit umgestiegen wurde.

Zu Aion: Ich spiele ohne Probleme mi Windows7 64Bit; ein Freund von mir mit Vista 64Bit.
Das Problem bei euch muss wo anders liegen.


----------



## Shinria (10. September 2009)

Hallo,

also... ich selber spiele auf Windows 7 64 Bit mit 8 GB Ram und habe keinerlei probleme in Aion. Auch keine Probs mit dem Gameguard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man muss ihn nur auch auf Win7 updaten dann gehts auch


----------



## travisbarker (10. September 2009)

Ich selber spiele AION auch auf Vista Ultimate x64 mit 6GB Ram und logischerweise einen Dual Core und bisher habe ich noch keine Probleme gehabt zwischen meinem OS und AION! Und ich hab sogar noch eine Menge im Hintergrund laufen was nebenbei auch recht viel Leistung kostet aber ich bin ganz schön überrascht das ich ziemlich flüssig spielen kann, hin und wieder mal einen kleinen Ruckler aber nicht erwähnenswert!


----------



## Berghammer71 (10. September 2009)

Das ist ein sehr altes Problem.

Vor Jahrzehnten gab es schon Spielkonsolen mit 64 Bit Technologie wo andere noch auf 8 am kraxeln waren.

Erst wenn die entsprechenden 64 Bit Programme kommen und ein Massenmarkt erschliessen setzt sich die Technik durch.

Als Vergleich kann man so ein wenig Dual, Quad-Core Prozessoren nehmen - ein mittelmäßiger Dual Core ist schneller als ein Quad-Core wenn die Software dementsprechend ist.

Es müssen in einen 64 Bit Betriebsystem 32 Bitanwendung ja für 64 Bit umgesetzt werden kostet Zeit, gleiches bei Dual Core oder Quadcore.

Da dies jahrelang schon immer so vor sich hindümpelt würde ich nicht wirklich damit rechnen das morgen ne Lösung kommt - erst wenn das Betriebssystem kommen welches so gut wie keine 32 Bit Anwendungen mehr mag, geht es wieder weiter...leider.


----------



## jo0 (10. September 2009)

Also bei mir läuft Aion auf Win 7 64 Bit ohne Probleme..
Bei einen Freund von mir läuft es auch ohne Probleme auf Vista 64bit..


----------



## Bakual (10. September 2009)

Win 7 64bit mit 4GB Ram. Aion läuft ohne Probleme und ohne dass ich irgendwas einstellen musste.

Allerdings habe ich die UAC ausgeschaltet und bin als Admin angemeldet. Das hab ich aber schon bei Vista so gehandhabt. Die geht mir eh aufn Senkel und die Spiele mögens in der Regel auch lieber so.

Heutzutage sind die Treiber für 64bit Windows längst kein Problem mehr. Die Technik hat sich durchgesetzt wegen der Beschränkung von 32bit auf ~3,5 GB Ram.
32 Bit Software läuft auch problemlos auf 64bit Windows. Wieso auch nicht? Dein 32 Bit Windows läuft ja auch problemlos auf dem 64 Bit Prozessor. Das ist alles abwärtskompatibel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (10. September 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Die Technik hat sich durchgesetzt wegen der Beschränkung von 32bit auf ~3,5 GB Ram.



wo hat sich bitte 64 bit durchgesetzt???
zähl mir mal alle 64 bit spiele auf...
und 3,5 gb ram reiche vollkommen aus


----------



## jo0 (10. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> wo hat sich bitte 64 bit durchgesetzt???
> zähl mir mal alle 64 bit spiele auf...
> und 3,5 gb ram reiche vollkommen aus



Das ist ja das Problem. Es kommen keine 64bit Spiele raus, weil die Masse immer noch bei 32bit bleibt..
Und es würde sich nicht lohnen ein 64bit Spiel zu programmieren weil es nicht auf 32bit laufen würde..

Kenne genau ein Spiel was 64bit unterstützt und das ist Farcry und das bot schon damals bessere Grafik und Physik Effekte bei gleicher Spielperformance als die 32bit Version des Spiels..

Ich bin schon seit ein Paar Jahren bei 64bit und hatte nie irgendwelche Probleme damit..
Und mit 3GB kommt man bald nicht mehr hin..


----------



## Kayzu (10. September 2009)

Habe Vista 64 bit und Windows 7 drauf.

Läuft auf beidem sehr geschmeidig und werde wohl unter Windows 7 zocken, da es meiner Meinung und nach meinen tests ein bissl schneller ist.

Gruss


----------



## Bakual (10. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> wo hat sich bitte 64 bit durchgesetzt???
> zähl mir mal alle 64 bit spiele auf...
> und 3,5 gb ram reiche vollkommen aus


Du brauchst keine 64bit Spiele um ein 64bit OS zu nutzen. Sobald du neben deinem Spiel noch nen Virenscanner, Ventrilo / Teamspeak, Emailprogramm, Parser, usw laufen hast wirst du die Vorteile von 64bit nutzen. Das einzelne 32bit Programm kann zwar nachwievor maximal ~3,5 GB Ram nutzen, aber die restlichen Applikationen müssen sich nicht dieselben ~3,5 GB teilen sondern können aus einem Pool von >4 GB herausnehmen. Da das OS selber auch schon etwas Ram braucht kannst du mit nem 32bit OS also nie die 3,5 Ram fürs Spiel nutzen, mit nem 64bit OS geht das halt.


----------



## teroa (10. September 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Und mit 3GB kommt man bald nicht mehr hin..



jup wenn das soweit ist sieht es anderes aus,dann nimmt mann natührlich nen 64 bit system ,aber solange nen 32reicht was wohl auch noch mindestens 2 jahre so bleiben wird passt es^^



Bakual schrieb:


> Du brauchst keine 64bit Spiele um ein 64bit OS zu nutzen.



das hab ich auch nicht gesagt...




Bakual schrieb:


> Sobald du neben deinem Spiel noch nen Virenscanner, Ventrilo / Teamspeak, Emailprogramm, Parser, usw laufen hast wirst du die Vorteile von 64bit nutzen.


mmhh mal kucken ich habe grundsächlich, icq,msn,virensscanner,ts,und noch nen paar andere programme an, und wenn ich sage mal jetzt nen resourcenfresser spiel anhabe (AOC) komm ich trotzdem nicht über 70% auslastung  (hab 4 gb)
da ist also 30% spielraum


----------



## Kayzu (10. September 2009)

Lächerlich finde ich dass es noch Leute gibt die ein 32bit Betriebssystem kaufen wenn se n neuen Rechner kaufen.

Meistens kosten die 64 bit Versionen sowieso 5 EUR weniger als die 32bit.
Fragt mich nicht warum aber habs bei einigen Anbietern schon gesehen.

Ausserdem ist ein 64 bit Betriebssystem um einiges schneller als 32bit.
Das ist das selber wenn jemand behauptet man bräuchte kein 4 Kern Prozzi weil die meisten Spiele eh nicht 4 Kerne unterstützen.

Nur musst du mal bedenken, wenn du andere Applikationen im Hintergrund laufen hast, merkst du das im Endeffekt garnicht, da die auf die Kerne verteilt werden, die das SPiel nicht belegt, so läufts auch mit dem extra RAM den du nutzen kannst wenn du ein 64 bit System benutzt und die Performance geht auch nicht in die Knie.

Das Spiel selber ist sicher gleich schnell, aber falls du Programme im Hintergrund laufen hast ist es nicht stark merklich.


----------



## gOOvER (10. September 2009)

Ich habe Win Vista Ultimate 64bit, 8gb Ram. Alle Spiele laufen flüssig, ohne Probleme, einschliesslich Aion.

@TE: Dein Problem kommt sicher von nem schlecht gewartetem System. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich schon höre Multibetriebssysteme, lol, sowas braucht kein Mensch. (Win/Linux mach ich mal ne Ausnahme).Aber XP, Vista und Win7, nee. Was unter Vista net läuft ist zu alt und kommt mir erst garnet auf die Platte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Win7 hat RC Status. Da kann sich noch einiges ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn's net mit auf die Install DvD kommt, dann als Patch nach Release. RC Versionen kommen nicht in den Genuss von Patches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (10. September 2009)

gOOvER schrieb:


> Und Win7 hat RC Status. Da kann sich noch einiges ändern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die RC Version von Windows7 ist die selbe wie die Final-Version im Oktober, nur dass dort schon alle Patches integriert sein werden. Es wird ja auch nichts großartiges mehr verändert und für die MSDN-Abonnenten gibt es die Final-Version schon seit dem 6.8 zum Download, glaub ich.
Für die RC gibt es auch alle Patches zum runterladen, wie kommst du drauf, dass man dort keine Patches bekommt?


----------



## gOOvER (10. September 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Für die RC gibt es auch alle Patches zum runterladen, wie kommst du drauf, dass man dort keine Patches bekommt?


Das stand in einem MSDN Newsletter vor ca zwei Monaten. Wenn ich zuhause bin, schau ich mal, ob ich den im Archiv hab.


----------



## Bedzi (10. September 2009)

bei mir lauft aion....

auf XP-Vista 32 bit & 64 bit ohne probleme! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakual (10. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> mmhh mal kucken ich habe grundsächlich, icq,msn,virensscanner,ts,und noch nen paar andere programme an, und wenn ich sage mal jetzt nen resourcenfresser spiel anhabe (AOC) komm ich trotzdem nicht über 70% auslastung  (hab 4 gb)
> da ist also 30% spielraum


Ich spiel EQ2 und merke den Performancegewinn jetzt schon - es gibt also schon heute Spiele die durchaus den Speicher nutzen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw: Du hast 4GB Ram, davon nutzt dein 32 bit Windows aber maximal ~3,5 GB, mehr kanns nicht addressieren. Nen halbes Gigabyte verschenkst du also schonmal einfach so. Zusätzlich hast du vermutlich noch ne Auslagerungsdatei. Ob sich die 70% auf den physischen oder den totalen Speicher bezieht weiss ich jetzt nicht. Ich gehe mal davon aus du meinst den physischen, weil sonst solltest du asap auf 64 bit umstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem kann meines Wissens Windows 32bit pro Prozess nur 2GB Ram verwalten. Sprich dein AoC dürfte die maximalen 2GB nutzen und mit dem Rest zusammen auf diese ~3GB belegte Ram kommen. Mit 64bit könnte dein AoC das doppelte (!) an Ram benutzen. Einfach so.

Da ein 64bit OS heute genausoviel kostet wie ein 32bit und neue PCs standardmässig 4GB Ram haben ists eigentlich müssig darüber zu diskutieren ob man 64 oder 32bit Windows installieren soll. Die Nachteile von 64bit werden locker durch die Vorteile wett gemacht.


----------



## Kaldreth (10. September 2009)

gOOvER schrieb:


> @TE: Dein Problem kommt sicher von nem schlecht gewartetem System.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Daran hab ich auch direkt gedacht! Es gibt auch den kompabilitätsmodus! Also ich spiel mit aktueller Hardware (quadcore und 4gb Ram) mit Win 7 64 bit ohne Probleme!!!


----------



## Yaggoth (10. September 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Ich spiel EQ2 und merke den Performancegewinn jetzt schon - es gibt also schon heute Spiele die durchaus den Speicher nutzen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Woho, ein Spiel von 585902123452345576879193 und einem halben :-)
Und selbst bei EQ2 denke ich, dass falls es mehr als 2 GB-Ram nutzen kann, sich der Performancegewinn im einstelligen Prozentbereich bewegen wird.



Bakual schrieb:


> Ausserdem kann meines Wissens Windows 32bit pro Prozess nur 2GB Ram verwalten. Sprich dein AoC dürfte die maximalen 2GB nutzen und mit dem Rest zusammen auf diese ~3GB belegte Ram kommen. Mit 64bit könnte dein AoC das doppelte (!) an Ram benutzen. Einfach so.



Könnte, aber benötigt es ja nicht... mal von der schwachen Programierung abgesehen, die durch einen Fehler mal den Ram zumüllt. Fehler in einem Game sollten aber durch die Entwickler und nicht durch die Nutzer ausgebügelt werden.



Bakual schrieb:


> Da ein 64bit OS heute genausoviel kostet wie ein 32bit und neue PCs standardmässig 4GB Ram haben ists eigentlich müssig darüber zu diskutieren ob man 64 oder 32bit Windows installieren soll. Die Nachteile von 64bit werden locker durch die Vorteile wett gemacht.



Sehe ich bei Neuanschaffungen genau so, doch wenn ich nur Spiele nutze (bei anderen Anwendungsbereichen sieht das wieder ganz anders aus) und noch nen 32 Bit OS habe, dann überlege ich mir zweimal ob ich noch X-€ für ein neues OS drauflege... da sehe ich eben bislang keinen Grund zu. Außerdem "never change a running system" 
Wenns läuft fühle ich mich nicht genötigt es zu ändern...


----------



## Drydema (10. September 2009)

solange man nur 1ne sache immer macht reicht das 32 bit system eh aus da die meisten spiele eh auf 32 bit addresiert sind und es dann egal ist ob man nen 64 bit system hat man bekommt nur nen performance gewinn wenn man neben bei noch 100 andere dinge laufen lässt die den ram zumüllen


----------



## Bakual (10. September 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Woho, ein Spiel von 585902123452345576879193 und einem halben :-)
> Und selbst bei EQ2 denke ich, dass falls es mehr als 2 GB-Ram nutzen kann, sich der Performancegewinn im einstelligen Prozentbereich bewegen wird.
> 
> 
> ...


Öhm was? Was soll "585902123452345576879193 und einem halben" bedeuten?
Der Performancegewinn ist übrigens mehr als einstelliger Prozentbereich. Liegt primär daran dass es ein sehr CPU und Ramlastiges Spiel ist, und ja, es nutzt mehr als 2GB.

Ein Programm benutzt immer soviel Ram wie es kriegen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn es mehr zur Verfügung hat, wird es in aller Regel auch mehr im Speicher halten und damit zB die Ladegeschwindigkeit verbessern und ähnliches. Ich denke auch AoC wird sich da nicht anders verhalten. Von Speicherlecks red ich jetzt mal nicht.

Aber wir sind uns ja einig. Ein bestehendes System würd ich auch nicht umstellen. Aber wenn ich Windows 7 zulege, dann auf jeden Fall das 64bit Modell. Weil da reden wir ja sowieso von Neuinstallation.


----------



## Bakual (10. September 2009)

Drydema schrieb:


> solange man nur 1ne sache immer macht reicht das 32 bit system eh aus da die meisten spiele eh auf 32 bit addresiert sind und es dann egal ist ob man nen 64 bit system hat man bekommt nur nen performance gewinn wenn man neben bei noch 100 andere dinge laufen lässt die den ram zumüllen


Wenn du nur ein Programm aufs Mal laufen hast, brauchst du auch nicht mehr als 2 GB (oder 3,5 G Ram und dann ist die Diskussion eh müssig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber die meisten haben noch andere Programm im Hintergrund laufen, Windows und Antivirprogramm inklusive. Das ist ja der Vorteil an Multitaskingsystemen, sonst könnten wir immernoch mit DOS arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düstermond (10. September 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Die RC Version von Windows7 ist die selbe wie die Final-Version im Oktober, nur dass dort schon alle Patches integriert sein werden. Es wird ja auch nichts großartiges mehr verändert und für die MSDN-Abonnenten gibt es die Final-Version schon seit dem 6.8 zum Download, glaub ich.



Korrekt. Via MSDN/ELMS gibts die Windows 7 Professional (32Bit/64Bit) sowohl in Englisch, als auch in Deutsch, als Final bereits jetzt schon zum Download.


----------



## Drydema (10. September 2009)

ohja ich hab ja vergessen das im gegensatz zu linux windoof vista der ram fresser ist 
da lass ich mir wenn ich spielen will lieber nen windows emulieren und wenns abstüzt einfach letzes image laden


----------



## Bakual (10. September 2009)

Drydema schrieb:


> ohja ich hab ja vergessen das im gegensatz zu linux windoof vista der ram fresser ist
> da lass ich mir wenn ich spielen will lieber nen windows emulieren und wenns abstüzt einfach letzes image laden


GameGuard läuft aber imho ned auf Emulationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drydema (10. September 2009)

oha und woher will der liebe gamguard wissen das er auf einem emulierten system läuft?
es ist ein unterschied ob man ein spiel über wine emuliert oder ob man das komplette os in einer virtuellen maschiene laufen lässt


----------



## Bakual (10. September 2009)

Drydema schrieb:


> oha und woher will der liebe gamguard wissen das er auf einem emulierten system läuft?
> es ist ein unterschied ob man ein spiel über wine emuliert oder ob man das komplette os in einer virtuellen maschiene laufen lässt


Ich kenn mich zuwenig aus damit, aber meines Wissens greift Gameguard recht tief ins OS rein und da sieht eine Emulation anders aus als ein echtes Windows. Ne VM Ungebung dürft aber gehen, da läuft ja dann ein richtiges Windows drin. Aber wozu dann eine VM? Dann kann ichs ja auch direkt auf der Maschine laufen lassen. Es sei denn natürlich man ist Linuxfreak und will das einfach so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (10. September 2009)

Drydema schrieb:


> ohja ich hab ja vergessen das im gegensatz zu linux windoof vista der ram fresser ist
> da lass ich mir wenn ich spielen will lieber nen windows emulieren und wenns abstüzt einfach letzes image laden



Mit VMWare läuft es nicht weil die Grafikkarte nicht integriert ist und mit Wine usw. hast du nur eine schlechte Leistung. 
Wegen dem bissel RAM das Vista mehr braucht sich aufregen und unter Linux spielen wollen... sehr sinnvoll.


----------



## :+:Mayu:+: (10. September 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> 64 bit 6gb ram, *die aus meiner legion mit ihrem ach so tollen xp sin nur am abkacken* ich hab nich einen error bisher gehabt ...


Deine aussage kann ich keines falls zustimmen, da ich selbst Windows XP SP3 Benutze und bei Aion weder bei der Installation noch beim Patchen oder beim Spielen Errors abstürze oder sonstiges Erlebt habe.

Im Spiel selbst läuft es sehr flüssig trotz 2 Jahre altes system und bis jetz habe ich nichts zu bemängeln gehabt.


----------



## EmAcht (10. September 2009)

:+:Mayu:+: schrieb:


> Deine aussage kann ich keines falls zustimmen, da ich selbst Windows XP SP3 Benutze und bei Aion weder bei der Installation noch beim Patchen oder beim Spielen Errors abstürze oder sonstiges Erlebt habe.
> 
> Im Spiel selbst läuft es sehr flüssig trotz 2 Jahre altes system und bis jetz habe ich nichts zu bemängeln gehabt.



was lernen wir aus der ganzen bisherigen diskussion - aion läuft anscheinend auf jedem unterstützen OS, egal ob 32 oder 64 ohne Probleme - dann muss das Problem wohl wieder mal vor dem Monitor sitzen und will es nur dem OS unterschieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krossfire (10. September 2009)

Naja ich habe lediglich meine Erfahrung geschildert und 90% hier haben sachlich geantwortet das finde ich schonmal sehr gut.

An den Rest die wohl Null Ahnung haben, wie z.B. Multibootssysteme usw. geht wieder in euer Computer Bild Forum und schreibt dort eure geistigen Ergüsse nieder.


Ich habe ja auch keinerlei Probs mit Aion aber beim Kumpel war es eben sehr seltsam.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (10. September 2009)

ich glaube das problem ist vista allgemein. die versionen unter sich (xp vs. vista und 7) sind einfach zu unterschiedlich. es ist schwer ein mmo so zu programmieren das es auf allen systemen läuft. wow gibts jetzt ja schon 5 jahre die entwickler haben nicht mehr so viel zutun und können sich an support für neue OS' setzten. außerdem ist die aussage "ich hab auch xx mit yy ram und habe problem zz nicht" total sinnlos. jeder pc ist anders... ich wette mit euch wenn ich nen image von einem os mache und das an 20 rechner verteile (mit multicast oder sonst irgendwie) spackt es danach auf min 1-2 rechnern rum. das ist einfach so... achja und zu der sache mit "mimimmm 64bit ist crap"

ohne 64 bit hätten wir am 19. Januar 2038 um 03:14:08 Uhr UTC wieder den 1.1.1970 0:0:0 Uhr UTC... mehr dazu hier.

hab btw auch probleme mit aion. spiele auf windows 7 premium 64 bit RETAIL (natürlich legal... msdn aa 4tw^^)


----------



## Drydema (10. September 2009)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> ich wette mit euch wenn ich nen image von einem os mache und das an 20 rechner verteile (mit multicast oder sonst irgendwie) spackt es danach auf min 1-2 rechnern rum. das ist einfach so...



damals in der ausbildung haben wir grade 20 neue hardware identische computer bekommen und sie installiert 
jedenfalls haben immer bei 2-3 computern programme "anders" oder garnicht funktioniert klingt komisch ist aber so
bis release wird aion schon bei allen laufen und wenn nicht werden die programmierer schon eine lösung finden


----------



## todielfi (10. September 2009)

yoo hab auch vista 32 drauf und das spiel läuft perfekt aber wenns an is dann geht so gut wie nix anderes mehr (außer icq) also ich hab zawr nen ziehmlich guten dual core ne menge arbeitspeicher etc aber zB geht es nich das ich was bei firefox mache wenn mein auf is ^^ wenn ich das nähmlich mache dann hab ich überal keien rückmeldung und kann immer ersma 5 minuten warten bis es sich wieder beruhigt hat 

PS: wollte nur mein senf dazu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sgt.dreamer (10. September 2009)

ACHTUNG: Ich habe mir nicht alles durchgelesen. Wenn das hier bereits jemand geschrieben hat tuts mir leid xD

Ich mag es ja immer wenn jemmand schreit: "64-bit bringt dir nichts weil die spiele kein 64 bit unterstuetzen!".

Wer sich einmal etwas genauer damit auseinandersetzt, wie ein Betriebssystem seinen Speicher verwaltet wird schnell festellen, dass zwar das Spiel nicht mehr wie 4 GB nutzen kann, das Betriebssystem aber schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was willer nun damit sagen? Na ganz einfach. Der Addressraum welcher ein Spiel zur verfügung hat regelt sich nach 32-Bit. Das Betriebssystem übernimmt im Hintergrund aber die Speicherzuteilung der einzelnen Prozesse! Wenn man nun Beispielsweise ein Spiel hat wie AION, welches 4GB Ram als empfohlen hat heist das, dass dieses Spiel ein 64-Bit Betriebssystem benötigt. Warum ist ganz einfach. Das OS benutzt selber Speicher. Dazu mal eine kleine Rechnung:

Gegeben: 

1.Das OS braucht 1GB für alle Prozesse ausser dem Spiel selber.
2.Das Spiel hat 4GB empfohlene Systemanforderungen (4GB real bei einem 32-bit Spiel)
3.Es sind 8GB RAM im System eingebaut.

======================================
32-Bit OS:

4GB (bin mir nitmehr sicher xD und totmüde >.<) maximal addresierbarer Speicher (4GB umsonst bei 8GB Speicher)

4GB - 1GB = 3GB übrig für das Spiel selber.

Ergebniss: Das Spiel hat *NUR 3GB* Speicher zur verfügung => nicht die empfohlene Anforderung
======================================

======================================
64-Bit OS:

32GB Addresierbarer Speicher => volle addresierbarkeit

8GB - 1GB = 7GB übrig für das Spiel selber.

maximaler nutzen: 4GB da 32-bit Spiel

Ergebnis: Das Spiel hat genug Speicher zur verfügung um auf der *vollen Leistung* zu laufen!
======================================


Also. Wenn ihr das nächste mal euch was vom Verkäufer ausm PC Shop erzählen lasst, dann fragt vorher lieber einen Fachmann welcher sich auskennt oder informiert euch selber. Man sollte nicht immer so gutgläubig sein!

FAZIT: 64-Bit System ist für die empfohlenen Einstellungen bei AION Pflicht.

NOTIZ: Aktuell nutzt mein Windows 7 1,36GB Speicher sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Falls jemmand meint das halbe Gigabyte waer nicht die Welt. Betriebssystem koennen noch viel mehr fressen xD


----------



## Sugarwarlock (10. September 2009)

naja fast sgt.dreamer. die grafikkarte zählt auch mit zum ram dazu.

und ein 64bit os ohne einschränkungen (home basic und home premium haben diese einschränkung aber kp wie viel genau) kann 18446744073709551616 bit ram benutzen. das sind 2147483648GB. da aber keiner so viel ram braucht sind die andere versionen von vista (ultimate und enterprise) sowie 2k8 auf 128gb ram begrenz was auch keiner braucht außer vielleicht server für riesige rechenzentren die aber niemals auf windows laufen würden weil es viel zu unsicher ist.

wollt nur mal ein bisschen klugscheißen^^


----------



## teroa (11. September 2009)

sgt.dreamer schrieb:


> 32-Bit OS:
> 
> 4GB - 1GB = 3GB übrig für das Spiel selber.
> 
> Ergebniss: Das Spiel hat *NUR 3GB* Speicher zur verfügung => nicht die empfohlene Anforderung



lol wo steht bitte das aion 4 gb als empfohlene Anforderung hat???? na na na

stimmt nirgens....
als minimum sind 1gb und als empfohlene 2 gb angegeben



mein system ist vista 32 4gb ram und kann auf maximum spieln,natührlich in 1920x1200 auflösung...  und das ohen probs...


----------



## Korben (11. September 2009)

Also bei mir läufts schön schnell und ohne Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit, 8GB RAM

Oft liegts auch nich am OS sondern an den Treibern (insbesondere Grafik + Sound). Freund hatte bei Aion ständig Crashs unter Win7, hat aktuelle Treiber installiert und es läuft rund. Die Hersteller geben teilweise schon für Win7 freigegebene Treiber raus, einfach mal auf der Homepage gucken.


----------



## Cirdaan (11. September 2009)

sgt.dreamer schrieb:


> ACHTUNG: Ich habe mir nicht alles durchgelesen. Wenn das hier bereits jemand geschrieben hat tuts mir leid xD
> 
> Ich mag es ja immer wenn jemmand schreit: "64-bit bringt dir nichts weil die spiele kein 64 bit unterstuetzen!".
> 
> ...



Na dann Herr Fachmann,

dir ist schon bewusst, das 64-bit OS, 32-bit Applikationen in einem Kompatibilitätsmodus/Emulation ausführen und nur reine 64-bit Anwendungen von ALLEN Möglichkeiten dieser 64-bit profitieren. Dieser Emulation, führt dazu, dass ein Mehrbedarf an RAM notwendig wird, logisch. Außerdem ist und bleib der verwendbare Adressbereich bei 32-bit nicht  mehr als 2^32 Byte, also 4 GB. Diese Einschränkung gilt sowohl für den logischen, virtuellen, also den von Programmen ansprechbaren, als auch für den physischen Adressraum, den im installierten Arbeitsspeicher.

Damit stellt sich die Frage, ob eine 32-bit Applikation, auf einem 64-bit OS, mit 4GB Ram schneller emuliert wird, wie eine 32-bit Applikation, mit 3,5GB RAM auf einem 32-bit OS läuft.


----------



## Oglokk (11. September 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> 64 bit 6gb ram, die aus meiner legion mit ihrem ach so tollen xp sin nur am abkacken ich hab nich einen error bisher gehabt ...




Komisch ich hab XP und kein Problem.
Was ich bis jetzt immer wieder festgestellt habe das die ach so tollen Computer Spezis deren PC abkackt teilweise noch sowas von alte Treiber inne haben wo sich einem die haare sträuben.Bevor hier also allzuviel mimimi gemacht wird vielleicht erstmal treiber erneuern das hat bei mir auch geholfen.


Also mal nicht verallgemeinern mit XP denn es läuft was einige games angeht stabiler als die neuen Systeme.

Und genau deshalb kommt dieses Vista oder wie es heisst auch nicht auf meinen rechner.
Hab nen Spiele Rechner und brauch so nen müll nicht.

just my 2 cents


----------



## sgt.dreamer (11. September 2009)

Erstmal zu den 4GB Empfohlen xD war mir da nicht sicher habs mir auch nicht angeguckt, da ich davon ausgegangen bin das es auf meinem Rechner laufen wird (i7 Prozessor, NVidia 275GTX, 8GB Ram). Man vergebe mir diesen Fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Cirdaan schrieb:


> Na dann Herr Fachmann,
> 
> dir ist schon bewusst, das 64-bit OS, 32-bit Applikationen in einem Kompatibilitätsmodus/Emulation ausführen und nur reine 64-bit Anwendungen von ALLEN Möglichkeiten dieser 64-bit profitieren. Dieser Emulation, führt dazu, dass ein Mehrbedarf an RAM notwendig wird, logisch. Außerdem ist und bleib der verwendbare Adressbereich bei 32-bit nicht  mehr als 2^32 Byte, also 4 GB. Diese Einschränkung gilt sowohl für den logischen, virtuellen, also den von Programmen ansprechbaren, als auch für den physischen Adressraum, den im installierten Arbeitsspeicher.
> 
> Damit stellt sich die Frage, ob eine 32-bit Applikation, auf einem 64-bit OS, mit 4GB Ram schneller emuliert wird, wie eine 32-bit Applikation, mit 3,5GB RAM auf einem 32-bit OS läuft.



In einer der Vorlesungen welcher mein Prof zum Thema Systemprogrammierung gehalten hat gings um Speichermanagement. Die Emulation an sich wird nicht viel langsamer laufen als auf einem 32-bit nativ OS, da hier das System selber Emuliert. Dazu kannst du aber auch gerne mal einen Benchmark laufen lassen.

Ein Betriebssystem verwaltet intern Tabellen welche die "echte" physikalische Addresse des speichers beinhalten und die virtuelle Addresse welche das Programm zugewiesen bekommt. Nennt sich Memory Mapping.

Frei kopiert von http://www.osdever.net/tutorials/memory1.php (2009-09-11 11:12):

_*Memory mapping*

At first glance this appears pretty easy. Just poke words into the right pages in the current page directory and page table; allocate a new page table if required. However, the CPU uses physical addresses for page directories and page tables; weâ€™re using virtual addresses for everything. Thereâ€™s a number of ways around this:

   1. Map all physical memory into the address space. This can either be done 1:1 (that is, physical memory is addressed by the bottom of the address space) or at some offset (that is, physical memory is accessible starting at, say, 0xD0000000). This approachâ€™s advantage is its simplicity (Win9x uses this); however, its disadvantage is the fact that the user may have any amount of memory installed in their system, all of which must be addressable. Imagine if the user had 4GB installed: there would be no address space leftâ€¦
   2. Map each page into the address space and keep track of their virtual addresses in a virtual page directory parallel to the real one. The virtual page directory can store the virtual addresses of each of the page tables while the real page directory stores their physical addresses. This is good if the only pieces of physical memory which must be addressed directly are the page directories/page tables; however, it increases the amount of space taken up just by mapping â€“ not good in a small system.
   3. Map the page directory into itself. This might seem like a kind of weird fractal memory mapper, but it works well in practice. By setting one of the fixed PDEs to the physical address of the associated page directory, you can address PDEs and PTEs as separate addresses. If you set element 1023 of each page directory to the physical address of the page directory itself, the processor will see the page directory as the last page table. It will see the PDEs as PTEs, and it will see the PTEs as individual 32-bit words in the top 4MB of the address space. You can use the top 4KB of the address space as the entries in the original page directory. This has the advantage of being beautiful yet simple; it has the disadvantage that you can only access page mappings inside the current address space.

By way of an example, Windows NT maps up to 512MB of physical memory into the kernelâ€™s address space (as in option 1) while mapping the page tables directly into the address space (as in option 3). Personally, Iâ€™d go for the third option, even though it takes some thinking about to get your head round it. The first option also has its advantages for a simple kernel. Either way, the page mapperâ€™s job is simple. Remember to apply the correct protection at each stage: on the PTE, apply the desired protection for that page; on the PDE, apply the desired protection for that 4MB region. Each PDE should normally be made read/write and user-visible unless you have a good reason for making the whole 4MB region inaccessible from user mode._

Wenn nun ein Programm von einem 64-Bit Windows emuliert wird, wird ein eigens angelegter Heap für diesen bereitgestellt, welche 64-bit Physikalische (Reale) Addressen mit 32-bit Virtuellen addressen verbindet, da von dem ausführenden Programm nur 32-bit Addressen verwendet werden können. Diese funktionalität steht übrigens auch dem Programmierer zur verfügung (einen eigenen HEAP anlegen)

HeapCreate: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa...28VS.85%29.aspx
GetProcessHeap: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa...28VS.85%29.aspx

Die zweite Funktion beschreibt auch, dass ein Programm einen Standard Heap von Windows zugeteilt bekommt, welcher oben genanntes Memory Mapping durchführt (besser gesagt der Kernel macht dies). 

*Du hast natuerlich Recht das eine 32-Bit Applikation keine 64-Bit only features verwenden kann!*

Wie langsam nun durch eine "Emulation" von 32-bit Programmen das System wird kann ich nicht sagen, allerdings gibt es da viele möglichkeiten dies fast genauso oder gar genauso schnell zu realisieren, da wir hier von einem Betriebssystem reden welches sowieso die volle Kontrolle ueber die Hardware hat.


----------



## Bakual (11. September 2009)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> ich glaube das problem ist vista allgemein. die versionen unter sich (xp vs. vista und 7) sind einfach zu unterschiedlich. es ist schwer ein mmo so zu programmieren das es auf allen systemen läuft. wow gibts jetzt ja schon 5 jahre die entwickler haben nicht mehr so viel zutun und können sich an support für neue OS' setzten.


Nur so als Hinweis: Dafür gibt es Direct X. Das Spiel programmiert man somit für Direct X und es läuft dann ohne Anpassung auf allen Windows-Systemen die das unterstützen, das trifft für XP, Vista und 7 problemlos zu.
Die WoW Entwickler müssen rein gar nix tun damit WoW auch auf Windows 7 läuft. Wenns auf XP und Vista läuft, läufts auch auf Windows 7. Garantiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (11. September 2009)

ich rede auch eher von anderen sachen wie z.b. die UAC die viele probleme am anfang gemacht hat. außerdem können es auch simple treiber probleme sein. z.b. ist es nicht möglich den monitor vertikal zu erweitern (2 oder 3 monitore die aber zusammen nur einen ergeben... spiele öffnen sich auch auf allen monitoren). unter vista kann man nur den anderen monitor mit benutzen. allerdings öffnen sich vollbild programme nicht auf beiden bildschirmen (das sieht man daran, dass die taskleiste nicht erweitert wird). die begründung von nvidia war, dass es einfach mit vista nicht möglich ist. warum also keine anderen sachen sperren? außerdem wurde von xp zu vista der kernal geupdated. der kernal von vista und 7 ist gleich oder hat nur geringe unterschiede. vista hat auch von anfang an directx 10 installiert. wer weiß was sich da geändert hat? vielleicht werden genau diese funktionen angesprochen und die text oder input boxen können nicht ausgelesen werden natürlich können auch anderer sachen nicht funktionieren. wie oft hab ich mir bei wow gedacht, dass blizzard nicht so doof sein kann, dass sie wegen so einem feature (z.b. dualspec) einen patch verschieben müssen. ich hab mich auch gefragt, warum blizzard ehre nicht sofort berechnet. der algorythmus ist wohl total einfach. warum funktionieren ur alte games nicht mehr auf vista? ist doch auch direct x! meiner meinung nach kann man nicht pauschal sagen, dass direct x solche probleme behebt.


----------



## Klos1 (12. September 2009)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> naja fast sgt.dreamer. die grafikkarte zählt auch mit zum ram dazu.
> 
> wollt nur mal ein bisschen klugscheißen^^



Wenn du schon klugscheißen willst, dann mach es richtig. Der Ram der Grafikkarte wird nicht direkt adressiert. Die Grafikkarte verwaltet ihren Ram selbst. Es werden aber die Register der Grafikkarte virtuell im Speicher abgebildet. Über diese Methode kann man aus einer Hochsprache heraus mit dem Gerät kommunizieren. Desweiteren werden Teile des Speichers von der Grafikkarte in den Arbeitsspeicher gemapped.
Aber es stimmt nicht, daß der komplette Ram der Grafikkarte adressiert wird und vom Ram abzuziehen ist.

Und zum Thema 32 und 64bit. 32bit Prozesse können auch unter einen 64bit OS nur 2 GB Ram nutzen, obwohl es da nicht mehr die Trennung zwischen User- und Kernel-Ram mit jeweils 2 GB gibt.
Nur wenn du den Betriebssystem mitteilst, daß du mehr als 2 GB für deinen 32 bit Prozess nutzen möchtest, dann kann auch eine 32bit Anwendung unter Win 64 bit max. 4 GB Speicher verwenden.
Das geht, in dem man das Large-Address-Aware-Flag setzt. Es gibt ein paar wenige Spiele, wo das so programmiert wurde. Wie es bei Aion ist, weiß ich nicht. Wenn das Flag auf jedenfall nicht gesetzt ist, dann hat ein 32bit Prozess auch unter Win 64bit max. 2 GB Speicher zur Verfügung. Und die restlichen zwei reichen dicke für alles andere.

Ich brauch ja nicht noch tausend Sachen nebenher aufmachen, nur um meine 8 GB Ram auszulasten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakual (12. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Das geht, in dem man das Large-Address-Aware-Flag setzt. Es gibt ein paar wenige Spiele, wo das so programmiert wurde. Wie es bei Aion ist, weiß ich nicht. Wenn das Flag auf jedenfall nicht gesetzt ist, dann hat ein 32bit Prozess auch unter Win 64bit max. 2 GB Speicher zur Verfügung. Und die restlichen zwei reichen dicke für alles andere.


Zumindest bei EQ2 geht das mit dem Flag. Obs bei andern Spielen auch geht weiss ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## robsenq (12. September 2009)

ich hab 64 bit Vista (da 6 gb ram) und bei mir läuft es ohne probleme durch.


----------



## Hopeless81 (12. September 2009)

sry


----------



## sgt.dreamer (12. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Wenn du schon klugscheißen willst, dann mach es richtig. Der Ram der Grafikkarte wird nicht direkt adressiert. Die Grafikkarte verwaltet ihren Ram selbst. Es werden aber die Register der Grafikkarte virtuell im Speicher abgebildet. Über diese Methode kann man aus einer Hochsprache heraus mit dem Gerät kommunizieren. Desweiteren werden Teile des Speichers von der Grafikkarte in den Arbeitsspeicher gemapped.
> Aber es stimmt nicht, daß der komplette Ram der Grafikkarte adressiert wird und vom Ram abzuziehen ist.
> 
> Und zum Thema 32 und 64bit. 32bit Prozesse können auch unter einen 64bit OS nur 2 GB Ram nutzen, obwohl es da nicht mehr die Trennung zwischen User- und Kernel-Ram mit jeweils 2 GB gibt.
> ...



Cool das wusste ich noch nicht ^^

Aber ich denke mal das sollte durch die Cry-Engine geregelt sein oder? Insofern dies überhaupt in den Aufgabenbereich einer Engine gehört (habe es bisher in noch keinem Memory Manager gesehen).


----------



## Klos1 (12. September 2009)

Das hat mit der Engine nichts zu tun. Die Verwaltung macht das Betriebsystem. Das Flag wird aber in der jeweiligen Software gesetzt. Und das OS prüft, ob das Flag gesetzt ist.
Es gibt spezielle Tools, mit denen man den File-Header der jeweiligen Assembly editieren kann, zum Beispiel CFF-Explorer.


----------



## Demitrie (13. September 2009)

Weiss eigentlich nun jemand hier wie ich es auf Vista 32  zu laufen bekommen ? 
Auf meinem alten rechner mit xp läufts wie nen urwerk nur nicht auf dem drecks vista...


----------



## teroa (13. September 2009)

Demitrie schrieb:


> Weiss eigentlich nun jemand hier wie ich es auf Vista 32  zu laufen bekommen ?
> Auf meinem alten rechner mit xp läufts wie nen urwerk nur nicht auf dem drecks vista...



mhmh ka bei mir läufts ohen probs auf vista 32 naja zumindest die closed beta...


----------



## eMJay (13. September 2009)

Also bei mir läuft es auf WIN 7 64Bit ohne Probleme wobei bei meiner Freundin auf dem XP Rechner es die ganze zeit rumzickt, da muss ich den Rechner neustarten nach dem das Spiele ausgemacht worden ist da ich nur errors beim starten bekomme.


----------



## Bakual (13. September 2009)

Demitrie schrieb:


> Weiss eigentlich nun jemand hier wie ich es auf Vista 32  zu laufen bekommen ?
> Auf meinem alten rechner mit xp läufts wie nen urwerk nur nicht auf dem drecks vista...


Benutzerkontosteuerung ausschalten -> 99% der Probleme sind verschwunden.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (13. September 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Benutzerkontosteuerung ausschalten -> 99% der Probleme sind verschwunden.



Und alle bösen programme die nun ohne Ausführungskontrolle gestartet werden können, haben nun vollen zugiff.

Mal ehrlich, für so einen Tip ..... *ohne worte*


----------



## Bakual (13. September 2009)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> Und alle bösen programme die nun ohne Ausführungskontrolle gestartet werden können, haben nun vollen zugiff.
> 
> Mal ehrlich, für so einen Tip ..... *ohne worte*


Mal ehrlich: Ich hab Vista und 7 immer seit Installation mit UAC ausgeschaltet und hatte noch nie auch nur einen Virus oder nen böses Programm darauf. Auch bei XP und desen Vorgängern nicht wos noch nedmal UAC gab. In der Regel hab ich nedmal ne Software-Firewall (hab ne Hardware-Firewall) oder Virenscanner (teste sporadisch mal) drauf und fahre gut damit.

Die UAC wird dir kein einziges Schadprogramm verhindern, der Durchschnittsuser klickt die nervigen Nachfrage doch eh gleich weg, und derjenige der weiss was er tut fängt sich schon gar keine Viruse/Trojaner/usw ein.

Ich behaupte mal das Risiko dass ich mir was einfange und die Umtriebe danach sind kleiner als die Nerven die ich brauche weil dauernd der Bildschirm verdunkelt wird und ich jede Änderung x-mal bestätigen muss, Programme ned laufen, usw.

Ich find nicht dass der Tipp doof ist. Vorallem da er das Aion-Problem ziemlich sicher löst.


----------



## Renegade123 (13. September 2009)

Bei einem Multibootsystem mit 3 verschienen OS würde ich mir sowieso Gedanken machen was du mit dem Computer anstellst. Ganz ab davon, betreibe ich Windows 7 im RC (7100) 64 bit und kann keinerlei Fehler bei Aion finden. Ich kann sogar das Gegenteil feststellen: Bei einem Kollegen mit ähnlichem Computer unter XP läuft es teilweise nicht so wie es sollte. Aber ich glaube, die meisten Probleme liegen dabei nicht an dem OS oder Aion, sondern viel mehr am Benutzer. Ich habe es schon oft erlebt, dass man auf einem Rechner dubiose Programme im Systemstart findet und bei Nachfrage nur die Antwort erhält, man habe nichts gemacht.


----------



## Skymek (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich bekomm seit ich vor 2 Tagen mein Rechner neu gemacht hab mit Windows 7 eine Fehlermeldung das mein DirektX veraltet wäre, was bei Windows7 eher nicht der fall ist. Über googel gabs bisher nichts gescheites außer einen Patch fürs Guard programm, was mir aber nicht hilft da ich mit der Meldung nicht mal soweit komme.

Hat jemand ne Lösung dafür?


----------



## Aion.IsuR (2. Oktober 2009)

Skymek schrieb:


> Ich bekomm seit ich vor 2 Tagen mein Rechner neu gemacht hab mit Windows 7 eine Fehlermeldung das mein DirektX veraltet wäre, was bei Windows7 eher nicht der fall ist. Über googel gabs bisher nichts gescheites außer einen Patch fürs Guard programm, was mir aber nicht hilft da ich mit der Meldung nicht mal soweit komme.
> 
> Hat jemand ne Lösung dafür?



lad dir einfach die DirectXsetupExe runter... er überprüft Online deine Version
und läd die neuste Version nach.

http://www.microsoft.com/DOWNLOADS/details...6a-9b6652cd92a3

mfg


----------



## Skymek (2. Oktober 2009)

Aion.IsuR schrieb:


> lad dir einfach die DirectXsetupExe runter... er überprüft Online deine Version
> und läd die neuste Version nach.
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/DOWNLOADS/details...6a-9b6652cd92a3
> ...



das hatte ich vorhin schon, ging nicht. Nun nach nem Neustart eigenartiger Weise. Ich nahm stark an das das aktuelle Build von Windows 7 schon das aktuellste DirektX enthällt


----------



## Eriya (5. Oktober 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich: Ich hab Vista und 7 immer seit Installation mit UAC ausgeschaltet und hatte noch nie auch nur einen Virus oder nen böses Programm darauf. Auch bei XP und desen Vorgängern nicht wos noch nedmal UAC gab. In der Regel hab ich nedmal ne Software-Firewall (hab ne Hardware-Firewall) oder Virenscanner (teste sporadisch mal) drauf und fahre gut damit.
> 
> Die UAC wird dir kein einziges Schadprogramm verhindern, der Durchschnittsuser klickt die nervigen Nachfrage doch eh gleich weg, und derjenige der weiss was er tut fängt sich schon gar keine Viruse/Trojaner/usw ein.
> 
> ...




Da kann ich nur beipflichten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer für astronomische Summen ein Anti-Viren-Programm erwirbt, ist vielleicht im technischen Aspekt abgesichert. Aber die Tatsache, ob man jetzt sicherheitstechnisch "nackt" oder mit "Schutzanzug" im Netz steht, verliert vollkommen an Bedeutung, wenn man ohne Hirn auf alles Blinkende klickt, in der Meinung, man sei abgesichert, da man schliesslich für alles bezahlt habe: OS, Virenscan, Firewall...

UAC verursacht mehr Probleme als Hilfe und war meiner Meinung nach nur ein verzweifelter Versuch Microsofts, den Sicherheitsproblemen ihres dekadenten Betriebssystems entgegenzutreten.
Kannste getrost abschalten.


----------

